# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > .NET >  Cần tài liệu dạy kết nối CSDL SQL 2005 bằng câu lệnh trên C#

## chautuanpro91

Các bạn ơi mình đang học đến phần kết nối CSDL SQL server 2005 bằng câu lệnh trên C#. Bạn nào có tài liệu nào nói về phần đó share cho mình với, mình đang cần rất gấp. Thanks you very much!

----------


## luxubu

mình có 1 dvd học sql2005 bằng video tặng các bạn nè:
link:
http://rapidshare.com/files/193239142/SQL_training.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/193255941/SQL_training.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/193278595/SQL_training.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/193285323/SQL_training.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/193383727/SQL_training.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/193638467/SQL_training.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/193652194/SQL_training.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/194054651/SQL_training.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/194058880/SQL_training.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/194074060/SQL_training.part10.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/194105460/SQL_training.part11.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/194122799/SQL_training.part12.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/194125193/SQL_training.part13.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/194484327/SQL_training.part14.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/194492979/SQL_training.part15.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/194517158/SQL_training.part16.rar

----------


## ilamdep

> Các bạn ơi mình đang học đến phần kết nối CSDL SQL server 2005 bằng câu lệnh trên C#. Bạn nào có tài liệu nào nói về phần đó share cho mình với, mình đang cần rất gấp. Thanks you very much!




```
using System.Data.SqlClient;
 
//Khai báo biến connect
private SqlConnection sqlConn = new SqlConnection();
 
//Viết hàm connect đến CSDL SQLServer của bạn
privatevoid connect_db(string Server_Name, string Database_Name )
{
//Nếu kết nối Use windows Authentication
sqlConn = newSqlConnection(@"Server=" + Server_Name + ";database=" + Database_Name + ";integrated security=true");
//Tương tự cho kết nối Use Sql Server Authentication thì bạn cần định nghĩa thêm 2 tham số cho hàm connect_db(server_name, database_name, user_id, pasword)
//sqlConn = newSqlConnection(@"server=" + Server_Name + ";uid=" + Ten_Dang_Nhap+ ";pwd=" + Mật_Khẩu + ";database=" + Database_Name + ";"; 
try
{
sqlConn.Open();
//Connect DB OK
//Doing something .....
}
catch (Exception ex)
{
                  MessageBox.Show(ex.Message);
}
}

```

----------


## akakavn

*Không connec được*

Mình dùng chuỗi này thì connect qua mạng LAN vẫn không được: 
string strConn = "Server=ViDu;Database=Ok;Integrated Security=false;";
(ViDu là tên server mà mình muốn kết nối tới, có địa chỉ IP là 192.168.1.1, Ok là CSDL mà mình cần dùng)

Ai có thể cho mình biết tại sao không connect qua mạng LAN được không? Hichic :emlaugh: :angel_not: :angry:

----------


## xecutkit

*Kết nối SQL không được?*

Mình dùng chuỗi này thì connect qua mạng LAN vẫn không được: 
string strConn = "Server=ViDu;Database=Ok;Integrated Security=false;";
(ViDu là tên server mà mình muốn kết nối tới, có địa chỉ IP là 192.168.1.1, Ok là CSDL mà mình cần dùng)

Ai có thể cho mình biết tại sao không connect qua mạng LAN được không? Hichic

----------


## lethao

vì sever của bạn không không hỗ trợ cho nên bạn ko thể kết nội mang Lan

----------


## bdstruongton

thanks! các bác nhé!
nhưng khó học quá!
bác nào có bài tập lớn không upload lên cho mại người tham khảo nào!

----------


## cuongcung

Sao bạn không sài Access ấy như?
Sài SQL hơi khó.
Mình cũng định tìm hiểu về SQL nhưng thấy khó quá nên toàn kết nối cơ sở dữ liệu với access thôi.

----------

